# Beans Foundry, Tipton



## yamahapaul (Jun 27, 2008)

ok, had to drastically re-think this as i assumed there was loads on here about it but my searches didn't reveal a lot so apologies if i cover old ground...

this is what i know and some assumptions....

based in Tipton and what we now know as 'the Beans' i think was part of a much larger site years ago, however in recent years it is, as we know it now. towards the end of its life, at some point the name changed to Ferrotech, the whys and wherefors i do not know...however i believe that its main customer was Rover, for whom it made cast engine components, con rods and suchlike, so when Rover collapsed, this place wasn't far behind, around 2005 i believe...anyway, fast forward to 2008 and its high on my wish list, see here -

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4877&highlight=beans+foundary

here goes....i've had this place sussed for a while and finally payed a visit recently (very!!) with enrashid and was horrified to see that some form of demolition had started...i check on this reguarly whilst at work and i'm pretty sure there was nothing a week, maybe 2 at the most happening then... i took loads of pics but didn't want to flood with loads of same old, same old pics so only really concentrated on the destruction taking place, the rest i've yet to review etc, the weather on our visit was somewhat lairy to say the least so we pretty much stayed in what was, i think, the main foundary part and played around with arty type stuff etc....
































one of the machines resposible...





yamahapaul and enrashid....





YP signing off!!!!


----------



## yamahapaul (Jun 27, 2008)

doh! just found RMs report!!


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 27, 2008)

yamahapaul said:


> doh! just found RMs report!!



Yes it helps if you know how to spell FOUNDRY. 

I'm glad I got to see Beans, it was a great place to visit. I regret not taking a photo of the beans lettering on the canal side. I hope it's replaced by something useful and not a shitty distribution depot.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jun 27, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Yes it helps if you know how to spell FOUNDRY.
> 
> I'm glad I got to see Beans, it was a great place to visit. I regret not taking a photo of the beans lettering on the canal side. I hope it's replaced by something useful and not a shitty distribution depot.



yes, true it would  do you want to move this to your thread, or just delete and i'll try again??


----------



## Reaperman (Jun 27, 2008)

yamahapaul said:


> yes, true it would  do you want to move this to your thread, or just delete and i'll try again??



No I think it warrants a seperate thread, your photos show whats going on at beans which I think is important to share. I just think you should correct the couple of mistakes in the title / text.


----------



## enrashid (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice pictures, Paul 

Was a cool place though, incredibly scary being in there with that strong wind outside!

Anyway, here's a couple of mine;











At first glance, I misread..











"What's a Zebedee like you doing in a foundry like this?"


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Beans*

we visited again this week and demolition is rapidly progressing, even in the time since last visit which was less than a week ago, so much has gone! i took these pics in a breeze block built office that i guess was some sort of managers/ supervisors office in the middle of what was prob the main foundry previously mentioned, i didn't take any outside pics of it which i bitterly regret as it is no more now......




















a couple of random signs......












while we were there the 2nd time the place, or at least the roof, was caving in around us, literally!! i kid you not! this prob wasn't helped by the fact that load bearing walls have been knocked down for no apparent reason..... over the 2 visits i reckon i must have close to 300+ pictures to sort through and edit, once i do i'll post some more, but if anyone is thinking of going here i strongly suggest you do so sooner rather than later, judging by what we've seen, but if you do gimme a shout!!


----------



## smileysal (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW, that's a different sight to when we visited last year. So much has gone. It's an amazing place isn't it, I really liked it, apart from climbing up that horrible staircase but the view over the entire foundry made up for me being scared climbing the dam thing lol. 

I read that ladles thing wrong as well lol. Thought it said ladies hehe.

Excellent pics it's a shame it's being demolished (from our point of view that is). Is the medical centre and canteen still there? or has that already gone?

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## dweeb (Jul 3, 2008)

We first went in Beans over two years ago, and it was immaculate, I guess it is about time the sprawling site was put to another use. Sad it had to come to an end beacuse it had a long history and would have been a reasonably big employer even in modern times. 

Dont worry Reaperman, I have many pictures of the lettering. I'll send you over a couple if you would like. But either way it is documented.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Beans*



smileysal said:


> WOW, that's a different sight to when we visited last year. So much has gone. It's an amazing place isn't it, I really liked it, apart from climbing up that horrible staircase but the view over the entire foundry made up for me being scared climbing the dam thing lol.
> 
> I read that ladles thing wrong as well lol. Thought it said ladies hehe.
> 
> ...



tell me about it sal! i've got masses of pics to sort through!!

not sure where the medical centre/ canteen etc is/ was but if its this place (seen from the road)...





or here seen from inside....





then its pretty trashed, if not give us a clue and i'll have a look next time as there was nothing that was obvious as being a canteen etc...


----------



## smileysal (Jul 3, 2008)

All I can remember of the medical centre was it was a small place, next to the main gate and directly opposite the security cabin. I'm sure the canteen (or a smallish canteen lol) was joined onto it. As you're looking at the gate, (from the inside) the security cabin was on your left, and the medical centre was on the right. Ill have a look on here to see if i can find the report we did last year. There was fire damage in the medical centre.

 Sal

Here's the link to Mr Bones report when we visited last October at the meet.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3002


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Beans*



smileysal said:


> All I can remember of the medical centre was it was a small place, next to the main gate and directly opposite the security cabin. I'm sure the canteen (or a smallish canteen lol) was joined onto it. As you're looking at the gate, (from the inside) the security cabin was on your left, and the medical centre was on the right. Ill have a look on here to see if i can find the report we did last year. There was fire damage in the medical centre.
> 
> Sal
> 
> ...



I'm guessing it wasn't here then!





hot ladies.....


----------



## smileysal (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL that's exactly how I read it lmao. Had to walk up close and read it again. I definitely think i need my eyes testing hahaha.

 Sal


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 4, 2008)

*re: Beans*

Bought a new lens this afternoon and wanted some outside pics for background and use in my own solo project etc, but on both of my previous visits it was pissin down so as it was only a minor detour and i just happened to have my camera in the car (spooky eh??) so decided to roadtest the new lens and take the pics i was after at Beans and kill 2 birds with 1 stone, so to speak so for those unfamiliar with the Beans here are some external shots.... this is the sign that you see from the main road....





the 1st building you see after turning off the main road, offices i guess.....










eek!!! enrashid take note.....





moving around to the right, between Beans and the main road (my car is visible to the left of pic...just!!) is the back of the offices ...










this shows some of the demolition taking place, almost in an 'L' shape and disappearing out of sight at the far end of pic and around to the left....





the view looking down from the offices and along the drive, Beans is to the right...





the sign next to the gates....





the gates themselves....





an old security sign on the gates...





the buildings next to the gates, think these may have been stores, possibly canteen and toilets etc they are more demolished than they appear from the road tho.....





the view looking back up to the main road and offices from the gates...





and finally, the view from the gates and adjacent buildings looking down at what was, i guess, the main foundry domineering the skyline....


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 4, 2008)

smileysal said:


> LOL that's exactly how I read it lmao. Had to walk up close and read it again. I definitely think i need my eyes testing hahaha.
> 
> Sal


----------



## smileysal (Jul 4, 2008)

That's where the security building (well, more like a cabin lol) was, just inside those huge gates. Was inside, inbetween the two gates. And the medical centre is on the left hand side , again just inside those main gates. The canteen/dining room bit is behind the med centre. (as you go in the main gates, security is to your right, (the defunked one lol) and med centre to the left, just past that, turn left, and its just after the med centre, again to the left.

 Sal

ps, does that make sense? i'm visualising it as im walking around, so typing it as im seeing it, now reading it back, not sure it makes any sense
at all lmao.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 4, 2008)

*re: Beans*

inside the offices.....

last visit, which was, errrr not including today.....errrrmm a day or two ago we ventured into the offices this is taken out of a window and looking along parallel to the main road....





inside was gutted and empty.....





but i was intrigued by some rooms off to one side which were black as a bag with no windows etc, didn't have a torch on me (always prepared, me...NOT) so had to have a look using the flash...










something for the ladies????





a heater or boiler perhaps???





a random rooflight type pic for no apparent reason....





a view through a smashed window, down and along towards the main foundry....





signs of business other than Rover perhaps???


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 4, 2008)

smileysal said:


> That's where the security building (well, more like a cabin lol) was, just inside those huge gates. Was inside, inbetween the two gates. And the medical centre is on the left hand side , again just inside those main gates. The canteen/dining room bit is behind the med centre. (as you go in the main gates, security is to your right, (the defunked one lol) and med centre to the left, just past that, turn left, and its just after the med centre, again to the left.
> 
> Sal
> 
> ...



from your description it sounds as though it was the buildings i 1st mentioned


----------



## Virusman26 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm so gutted. I only reccied this about a month and a half ago, when the main stuff was still standing, and the Beans sign was still there. I wanted to see it, but now there seems to be no point. Damn shame.


----------



## dewtech_2008 (Jul 5, 2008)

> (my car is visible to the left of pic...just!!)



Pug 206 is it not? Nearly bought one of those!

Shame it's being pulled down!



> signs of business other than Rover perhaps???



The logo on it looks close to the old Leyland one, so possibly still Rover related (Rover was part of British Leyland)


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 7, 2008)

dewtech_2008 said:


> Pug 206 is it not? Nearly bought one of those!
> 
> Shame it's being pulled down!
> 
> ...



the logo on the poster is referring to vosper thornycroft marine engines.....










maybe Leyland had something to do with Vosper, i seem to recall they did but maybe i'm wrong, i frequently am!! but there is signs of leyland anyway....


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 7, 2008)

*re: Beans*



Virusman26 said:


> I'm so gutted. I only reccied this about a month and a half ago, when the main stuff was still standing, and the Beans sign was still there. I wanted to see it, but now there seems to be no point. Damn shame.




to be quite honest VM, i think there's loads of interest still, probably not for much longer tho, especially for someone who is interested in doing something like this as a 1st time, as its a pretty relaxed experience (unless its windy as the roof panels fall down!) i'd be up to go again and act as a guide if anyones interested


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 8, 2008)

*re: Beans*

Kinda got a morbid fascination for the destruction of this place after sussing it out ages ago, watching it then finally visiting just after demolition had started then again less than a week later to see a huge step up in activity....

last thursday had a nose round trying to suss out the best place for a view of the big lettering as previously mentioned elsewhere, had it sorted but no camera so was gonna do it whilst at work. had a look yesterday from my vantage point (while at work) and it was gone! only half of the main part remaining.... took camera to work today to take a pic for posterity anyway and was horrified and yet fascinated at the same time! put this together very quickly, pics unedited or altered in anyway and i was quite far off, so apologies for shite images.......


http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn249/yamahapaul/beans dp/foundry demolition/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 8, 2008)

*re: Beans*

went round to have a closer look at the place and this is all thats left of the main foundry itself.....



































the offices and units behind still remain.....or at least still did at around 12.30 lunchtime today!


----------



## diluted (Jul 8, 2008)

was going down the tipton road today and the big blue building you can see along the canal is now gone 
shame i never got round this place.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jul 9, 2008)

diluted said:


> was going down the tipton road today and the big blue building you can see along the canal is now gone
> shame i never got round this place.



you missed out there! i was watchin them tearing the blue building down that you refer to 

the pics on my last post are or were, the blue building!


----------



## sparkyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ex beans worker.*

Paul can you PLEASE post some more shots of beans foundry.

I left in 2001 and went back to take some shots last weekend, to find the place gone!!

Your pictures are the talk of the town with tons of us ex-beanies.
I was a maintenance electrician there and your pics are being emailed like crazy.

RSVP 
many thanks
gaz


----------

